# Guess the Score Wed. Feb. 4th vs Raptors



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacers vs. Raptors
7:00, Conseco Fieldhouse
TV: FSN Radio: WIBC 

Curry, Harrison, and Edwards are the IR for the Pacers (Subject to change because of 4 of our players having the flu and Tinsley spraining his foot)

Sow, A-Will, and Mourning are on the IR for the Raptors (I'm not sure Turkish, but is Alston still suspended?) 

Pacers 94
Raptors 85

Pacers Leading Scorer- Jermaine O'Neal (32)

Raptors Leading Scorer- Donyell Marshall (24)


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Yes Alston is suspended, this will be the last game he misses.

Pacers Leading Scorer: O'Neal (26)
Raptors Leading Scorer: Rose (22)


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers- 92
Raptors- 88


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Let's see, a home game against a below average team that's missing their best player. Looks like another loss to me.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

pacers 99, raptors 97

Tinsley: 25pts 7ast


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> Let's see, a home game against a below average team that's missing their best player. Looks like another loss to me.


Rafer isn't Toronto's best player, it's Chris Bosh. Since the Vince Carter trade he's been averaging like 18 10, or something like that.
Indiana has to watch out for him, because Toronto is going to try to get him involved nice and early.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Tinsley is out, AJ moves into the starting lineup :dead:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> Indiana has to watch out for him, because Toronto is going to try to get him involved nice and early.


Nah, Foster's post D and JO's weakside shot blocking, along with Tinsley constantly going for the steal should be enough to take the skinny Bosh out of the game.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Nah, Foster's post D and JO's weakside shot blocking, along with Tinsley constantly going for the steal should be enough to take the skinny Bosh out of the game.


We shall see, it will be intresting, that's for sure.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Well, as you may have noticed I haven't been predicting the scores lately due to frusteration. But what the hell.

Pacers 88
raps 81


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> NOTEWORTHY
> 
> The Pacers get the chance to reverse a few disturbing trends in one night. They've lost five in a row overall, four in a row at home and are 0-6 in games Jamaal Tinsley has missed. The valuable starting point guard will sit out tonight's game with a sprained left foot and could be out longer, the latest bad news in a season quite full of it already.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/pacers/news/preview_050202.html


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Tinsley's out?

Raps: 89
Pacers: 81


----------



## DJMD (Nov 20, 2004)

Pacers 105
Raps 98

Toronto sucks so bad on the road, plus with Alston out they will be in trouble. Mo Pete can't shoot in anywhere but the ACC.

We should do a trade with Toronto and try and get Jalen back.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Scott Pollard is starting

Raptors get tip

Bosh gets fouled on a layup

Hits both free throws


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Wait...did Anthony Johnson just make a good move? (rubs glasses)


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

AJ hits a floater

Araujo gets a easy layup

JO misses a baseline fadeaway

Peterson hits two free throws

Bosh misses, Pollard rebounds

AJ draws foul on Araujo

Jackson gets a layup

AJ hits


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Someone should start a thread on the NBA forum "Pacers on pace to win a game".

10-7 Pacers


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Nice move Croshere and one.

Pacers 13
Raptors 11


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Foster fouled, 2nd foul on Bosh.

18-15

4:23 left in 1st


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Foster's missed two 2 foot jumpshots off of a rebound, but at least he was fouled this last time.

18-15 Indy with 4:10 remaining.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Croshere! Wow, what a use of his good footwork.

20-15 Indy 3:14 remaining


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I think I have diarrhea, I've got to go.

Please be ahead when I come back!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

We are completely owning the Raptors right now.

36-22 

9:37


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> I think I have diarrhea, I've got to go.


We didn't need to know that...


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Bender airballed a three...

40-25 

7 mins. left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I come back (ugh) and we're up 40-29, but Al says we've been up by as much as 18. We can't let them come back, we need a win badly.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Nice save from Foster to Jackson for a 3. (I still don't like his shot selection, it's too non-Indyish)


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Does O'neal want to stop tipping it on for the other team?!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Reggie hits a 3 and we're up 53-36.

37 seconds left in the half.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> we're up 53-36.


Is the score at the half off of a Raptors miss.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Rick Carlisle does his best immitation of an Irish guy while on a golf course. Hilarious.:laugh: 

Scot Pollard threatens to hit the people in front of them to speed them up a bit. I love Scot.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

What a steal by JO. Unfortunately he gets his 3rd foul.

55-38 Pacers with 11:21 left in the 3rd.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

AJ with a nice pass to AJ, but of course makes up for it later when he misses a wide open 15 footer.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Donyell Marshall hits a 3 to cut the lead to 8 at 65-57. Rose hits a 3.

65-60 Pacers with 4:03 left in the 3rd.

What the **** happened?


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Scot Pollard threatens to hit the people in front of them to speed them up a bit. I love Scot.


I do this all the time when I am on the golf course, Brown County is known for tourists walking on the streets instead of the sidewalks, and very slow golfers, that just want to see the "pretty" leaves.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jermaine, Foster, and Pollard all have 4 fouls. Rose nails two FT's to cut the lead to 1.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Good job, Eddie, extending the lead to 5. Gill misses at the buzzer, but the Pacers are still up 71-66 going into the 4th.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Freddie should take over.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Great, Pollard called for goaltending when he didn't even touch the ball.

75-72 indy with 9:30 left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JO hits a left-hander and the foul.

83-78 Pacers with 7:15 left in the game


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Not good, Marshall hits a 3. Freddie's playing the point.

83-81 Pacers with 6:38 left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Bosh with a nice tip-slam to cut it to one, but Foster answers back.

86-83 Pacers with 5:30 left


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I like Freddie running the point.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> I like Freddie running the point.


I knew he could, just, I still don't trust him.

Freddie hits two FT's.

88-83 with over 5 minutes remaining.

NO! JO gets his 5th foul when he didn't even touch Jerome Williams and JW hits the shot.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Foster called for an offensive foul after he makes a shot, his 5th foul.

Toronto ball with a 2 pt Indy lead and 3 minute to go.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Bosh somehow makes a circus shot and the foul. Tied at 90 now. This will be so pathetic if we lose.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Foster hits an awesome shot as he was falling down and the foul!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Palacio draws JO's 6th foul. This really doesn't help matters. Up two now, with Palacio at the line. Tie game now with 2:15 left.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Foster hits after many misses by Jackson. Jackson dives after the ball and it goes out off Toronto. We need to make a shot here!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jax airballs a shot, but it's off Toronto out of bounds. Reggie misses. Timeout Toronto with 55 seconds left and a 2 pt Indy lead.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Croshere saves the ball to a teammate. Reggie misses. Marshall hits a 3. This reminds me a lot of last game.

96-95 Toronto with 23 seconds left.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

A bunch of misses by Jax, and Foster is fouled with 1.9 seconds remaining. JUST MAKE ONE!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Foster makes both!

Pacers lead by 1 with 1.9 seconds left. 

FOSTER IS CLUTCH


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

HOW WAS THAT A ****ING FOUL!?


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Son of a *****.

Get Stephen Jackson's *** out of this town.

He is 1st team all-NBA in pissing away games.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Rose hits both FT's and we lose 98-97.

This is pathetic. Stephen Jackson is horrible in the clutch.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

This team sure is excellent in handing out victories.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

In games where Reggie misses a free throw, we usually lose by one.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> Let's see, a home game against a below average team that's missing their best player. Looks like another loss to me.


What did I tell you. All you have to do to win these little contests is predict a loss in every game the rest of the season.

The worst rebounding team in the NBA just outrebounded us by ten. Is there any doubt who the best player on our team was last year?


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

We were up by 19.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

****ing 19.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

N-i-n-e-t-e-e-n!

Why would you foul on that play? If he makes that shot, good for him, but don't hand him 2 foul shots.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> The worst rebounding team in the NBA just outrebounded us by ten.


Foster was the only one grabbing boards out there



> Is there any doubt who the best player on our team was last year?


I said it last year and I'll say it again this year: Ron Artest is the best and most important player to our team, no matter if JO can score 57 or not.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I'd say Tinsley is most important. Have we won without him this year?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Does anyone want to copy my signature?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> I'd say Tinsley is most important. Have we won without him this year?


Ron could quite possibly be our 2nd best floor general plus his scoring and defense, I'll still take him over Tinsley. JO isn't necessary to win. I hate to say it, but sometimes he's just a non-factor.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I have no comment on the game, I thought we were going to win, so I changed the channel to the State of the Union Address. 

ANY HOPES OF MAKING THE PLAYOFFS:

:wave:


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

If it was just this season that sucked, I wouldn't mind that much. I mean, we've made the playoffs, what, 14 out of 15 years? It's our turn to have a down year.

But I have a feeling that this will be the first of a long string of lottery seasons for us. We're going to dump Ron this summer and it will be such a horribly lopsided trade that Pacers fans will all be offended by how little we get back for him. And without him, this what we get. A 20-10 "superstar" who is inefficient and doesn't help you win games, no defense, no rebounding, and win totals in the thirties for years to come.

That's where my signature comes from, I because next year is going to suck just as much as this year does.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> If it was just this season that sucked, I wouldn't mind that much. I mean, we've made the playoffs, what, 14 out of 15 years? It's our turn to have a down year.
> 
> But I have a feeling that this will be the first of a long string of lottery seasons for us. We're going to dump Ron this summer and it will be such a horribly lopsided trade that Pacers fans will all be offended by how little we get back for him. And without him, this what we get. A 20-10 "superstar" who is inefficient and doesn't help you win games, no defense, no rebounding, and win totals in the thirties for years to come.
> ...


We won't dump Ron, Donnie and Larry understand exactly what you are saying and know it will come true. After what happened without Artest, there is no way we can afford to trade him.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Final Score- 98-97 Raptors

Pacers Fan- 14, but DQ'd
Bird Fan- 15, but DQ'd
Jermaniac Fan- 3, but DQ'd
StephenJackson- 26, but DQ'd
PacersguyUSA- 25
DJMD- 8, but DQ'd

Winner- PacersguyUSA


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Almost everyone on our team shot poorly tonight: Reggie shot 30%, AJ shot 40%, Jax shot 29%, JO shot 60% (Bright), Pollard shot 25%, Freddie shot 43%, Croshere shot 40%, Foster shot 46%, Gill shot 25%, and Bender shot 20%.

Player of the Game by far goes to Jeff Foster who finished with 16 pts, 12 rbs, 2 asts, 2 stls, and a block, and shot 86% from the line including two clutch ones.


----------



## Primetime23 (Feb 3, 2004)

Wow tough loss for you guys, I'm happy we won but even without Artest I think the Pacers are still better than the Raps

Tough season in general, the Pacers were looking like the cream of the crop in the East this year before the Detroit incident


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Primetime23</b>!
> Wow tough loss for you guys, I'm happy we won but even without Artest I think the Pacers are still better than the Raps
> 
> Tough season in general, the Pacers were looking like the cream of the crop in the East this year before the Detroit incident


Thanks for the sympathy.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> I knew he could, just, I still don't trust him.
> 
> Freddie hits two FT's.
> ...


Who?  

Anyways, good game for Foster. If the rest of your team played a little more like him your struggles would be over.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> Who?


I'm not exactly a Raptors follower, but I'm guessing that wasn't JYD that made the shot? You guys traded him to the Bulls in the Rose trade, right? In that case, was it Marshall who hit the shot?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> I'm not exactly a Raptors follower, but I'm guessing that wasn't JYD that made the shot? You guys traded him to the Bulls in the Rose trade, right? In that case, was it Marshall who hit the shot?


With all the Williams's on the team, I have a hard enough time keeping them sorted-out myself. JYD was traded with Davis, Jeffries, and Brunson for Marshall, Rose, Baxter and Mason Jr..

I think you're referring to Eric Williams.

(5:07) [TOR 85-88] E. Williams Jump Shot: Made (2 PTS) Assist: Peterson (2 AST) 
(5:07) [IND] O'Neal Foul: Shooting (5 PF) 
(5:07) [IND] O'Neal Substitution replaced by Croshere 
(5:07) [TOR 86-88] E. Williams Free Throw 1 of 1 (3 PTS)


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> 
> Pacers Leading Scorer: O'Neal (26)
> Raptors Leading Scorer: Rose (22)


Damn I got Rose on the dot.
And I was right about Bosh, he did have a good game.
I think it's obvious that he's Toronto's best player.


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

> Nah, Foster's post D and JO's weakside shot blocking, along with Tinsley constantly going for the steal should be enough to take the skinny Bosh out of the game.


You were saying? 25 and 15 was it?  

just playing, great game, tough loss for u guys but hang in there u guys will be back in no time you just need that boost. Keep believing boys, believe it or not, it gets worse, us raps fans know


----------

